# Escambia/Yellow/Blackwater Jan 10, 2015



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Very slow. Went to Escambia first and hit the hot water outlet for gulf power. It was about 7 degrees warmer than the main river but not really warm like it used to be. Met some nice dudes up in there with a salt water boat, but we did not do much besides three small hybrids. We went and fished the mouth of that outlet for awhile, but no luck. We decided to go over to Yellow River because it was still early to fish some striper holes, but it was just dead. We ran over to Blackwater and finally saw some stripers busting bait but I think I may have gotten too close with the big motor and put them down. We caught one hybrid out of there, and that was it. Even the jackfish would not cooperate so you know it was rough. A long, cold day for four fish. Well, I've had worse days...


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Maybe next week...

NJD


----------



## csmigels (Nov 2, 2013)

Well, It was super nice to meet you guys too..We ended up with nothing all day. Better luck next time and hope to run in to you again !!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

We fished yellow yesterday, no bass, bream, or crappie, couldn't even catch minnows for bait. So yea I guess it was just a bad day on the river...


----------



## Castaway1976 (May 13, 2013)

Tough day for us as well gents. Appreciate you making room for us there. We only had a few hits and nothing came out of the water. Hopefully it'll be a different story next weekend.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

AP...I may have to hire you to school me on these stripers n hybrids...
Even on slow days, you seem to be able to pull one out.

Mine are purely by accident if I'm lucky enough to run into them.
You are the man!


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah, thanks guys. Sometimes they're on in the hotwater and sometimes they aint'. We hope to be out there somewhere this weekend. Weather looks fair. Take care.


----------

